# New African cichlid tank



## DanteNPS09 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello, i'm new to this forum and this is my first post 🙂. I had just put my first african cichlid 2 days ago (the tank had been cycling for 3 months). Currently the stocking are:
- 1 Aulonocara red flush (Male)(2 inch)
- 1 Aulonocara red German (male)(2 inch)
- 1 Aulonocara red Rubin (male)(2inch)
- 5 Aulonocara OB 'peacock' (Male?)(2 inch)
- 1 Aulonocara Dragon Blood (male)(2 inch)
- 1 Aulonocara Baenschi (male?)(1.5 inch)
- 1 Cytocara Moori Albino (male?)(1.5 inch)

The tank measurement is:
Length: 110 cm, Width: 60 cm, Height: 60 cm
Using the Gallon Calculator, it said my tank is around 105-110 US Gallon.

So, some people said that my tank is understocked and urged me to buy more fish for the tank. Is this true? 

From what I have heard, it's not really safe to mix peacock/mbuna/haps species in the same tank (hit or miss). Thats why I bought mostly Aulonocara types.

After doing some research at online store, there are some candidates that I'm interested :
- 1 Yellow/White tail Acei
- 1 Albino Dragon Blood Aulonocara (kinda reluctant, as i fear it will clash with my regular dragon blood)
- 1 Aulonocara Sulfur head
- 1 Pseudotropheus Socolofi
- 1 Malawi Eye biter/1 Red Rubin x Eye Biter hybrid
- 1 Yellow Lab
- 1 Electric Blue Hap

Should I go with those lists? I know the Aulonocora can live together as long as they're not the same color, but I dont know about the others.

Or should I go with buying female aulonocaras for the tank?
Any of your suggestion is welcome😊.(sorry for any grammatical errors, english is not my first language, and I'm living outside of the states)



The picture I attached is the hybrid between malawi eye biter and Red Rubin Aulonocara (I think, the seller said so)


----------

